# inflatable kayaks...pro's..con's fishing the panama city area



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

has anybody tried the inflatables to ocean fish? i am going to PCB in late june an was thinking about buying a sea eagle 370 to take so i can get out in the 10 to 20 ft water any idea's


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not for me. Inflatables in rivers w/ smooth rocks is one thing, but inflatables and oysters don't mix. I like fishing the skinny water in search of big reds.


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

how 'bout just plain old off the beach need in deeper water fishing?


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one of those Sevylor Inflatables that I used in the ocean off St. George Island. Handled the waves real well, just kinda a pain to get it moving. I fished out of it for a brief time while I was there, just be REAL careful bout your hook lol.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Inflatables*

They're nice, but I wouldn't be comfortable using one for fishing. Yeah, the price is right, but you have other options, too. I'd definitely go with spending a little more for a plastic yak...More durable and well worth the investment. Otherwise, you can rent yaks at most beaches, and I'm sure PCB is no exception. You can also check out places like Dick's Sporting Goods or REI; they've got a few models that are lower-priced but will do in a pinch. Just make sure to find some reviews and, if you can, try before you buy. Most of them weigh just as much as the Sea Eagle 370, if not just a tad more. Inflatables are nice because they store really easily, but when it comes to fishing, especially in saltwater, there's too many things that can go wrong in a hurry. To me, spending the extra on a hard plastic yak is well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe you can rent plastics at sunjammers if they have any available. It's on the right on 98 right before you get into PCB. It's like 2 blocks north of the stop light.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Old post


----------

